# Ringtail Special in Honduran RW



## Steve Smith (Jul 31, 2016)

Bought this blade from Texas Knife. 303 SS pins. finished in satin lacquer. rosewood from a trade I did with @woodintyuuu many moons ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice job Steve 

Careful... Its an addiction that comes on pretty quick!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 31, 2016)

For me a specific discipline comes in bursts. I'll do a number of similar projects for a while, then move onto the next thing eventually coming back to it a few years later. Keeps me from getting burnt out on one type of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

If you bevel the pin hole before before you peen the pins they will not show. You can install temparary pins, then use a pin punch to knock them out then bevel the lip of the holes and install permanent pins that stick above the surface 1/16' to 3/32". Peen them over and file or sand them flat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice job Steve. Nice fit and finish. Robert nailed it on the bolster pin otherwise flawless.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 1, 2016)

sweet looking blade...love the rosewood...


----------

